
Run CLion native on Android, ditch your desktop - jandeboevrie
https://raymii.org/s/blog/Run_CLion_on_Android.html
======
trynewideas
> Who doens't want that on the train every day riding to work?

I get the joke, but on my train to work a college student occasionally brings
a cheap console half-table[1] onto the train with him and sets up shop by
putting it up against the wall near the driver's compartment.

[1] ie. [https://www.homedepot.com/pep/Linon-Home-Decor-Camden-
Black-...](https://www.homedepot.com/pep/Linon-Home-Decor-Camden-Black-Cherry-
Console-Table-64026BLKCHY01KDU/205942094)

